# Finding an employer to do the LMO



## Geordielad.2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

Anthony here can anyone help

We have been trying since 2008 to move to Canada, basically any Province except the French provinces as we are British Citizen and do not speak French.

Since June 2010 and the skilled workers list changed and all banking and mortgage jobs taken off the 38 skilled jobs, we are finding it very difficult to get an employer to do the LMo and give us a basic which is required for Immigration requirements.

My wife Debbie has over 13 years banking and mortgage experience but no banks want to know as we are British and not a Canadian Resident with a valid work permit.

I myself have retail in confectionary experience, sport and leisure and have worked as a aircraft dispatcher back at Newcastle International Airport back in the North east of England.

We are sick and tired of Spain, believe me, biggest mistake of our life moving here in 2004, that is why we are trying our best we have even recruited a employment agency in Vancouver, LifeLonged ca but nothing is coming up, give Mr Jones his willingness for trying for us very hard.

Have registered with Workpolis, simply hired , shark, indeed and others nut everything you apply do get knowwhere or say you need you work permit we are not willing to do the LMO.

Can anyone guide us a agencies, websites to which jobs are for British Citizens, and employers are willing to do the LMO, which provinces are best for British Citizens to find job offers.

Canada is our dream, and we will not give up until we are successful in obtaining a job offer, but we would be very grateful for advise, or help in our current no go situation.

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The problem is, neither of your relevant work experience is in demand. Companies are all saying no LMO because they won't get it, because the position they are hiring for can easily be filled from within the existing employment pool in Canada. Unless you are under 35, the only options I see are a) keep trying until you find a company willing to apply for a LMO (with the knowledge even them the LMO may be rejected), or b) wait until one of your skills reappears on the skilled workers list. Try looking at the various provinces (there is only one "French" one, Quebec, btw) provincial nomination programs, you might find something that Canada en masse doesn't need that provides an opening. Saskatchewan (SNIP) is booming for employment right now, lots of warm bodies headed that direction at the moment.


----------



## Geordielad.2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks G-Mo

Thanks for your mail, i know exactly what you are saying, yes its true, i am also 38 and my wife is 35.

I have also been accepted to New Brunswick community college in Moncton to start a 2 year IT network administraion course, however the financial support for the course, myself, my wife and 2 children is letting me down, i have not applied to France as i already know my study visa will be declined.

Trying everything, you know all my life kept my self clean with no criminal background at all, my problem is my family are not rich, then i could study or invest in Canada.

Thanks the problem with Saskatchewan, all the jobs advertised are with recruitement agency adecco, with only take on people with work permits, i have tried.

Anthony


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you tried the saskjobs website? As far as I know, most of the jobs are listed by the employers directly not recruiting agencies. Unfortunately, it is true that your skills are currently probably not in demand in Canada. However, don't despair .... if you try looking further north, more remote, it might still be possible to get a job that you are skilled for and for an employer to provide an LMO. For Saskatchewan, I am thinking try La Ronge. Or you can try the North West Territories or Nunavut as they are quite far north and therefore will be more likely to have a skill shortage. Although, sounds like the weather will be quite different from Spain!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> The problem is, neither of your relevant work experience is in demand. Companies are all saying no LMO because they won't get it, because the position they are hiring for can easily be filled from within the existing employment pool in Canada. Unless you are under 35, the only options I see are a) keep trying until you find a company willing to apply for a LMO (with the knowledge even them the LMO may be rejected), or b) wait until one of your skills reappears on the skilled workers list. Try looking at the various provinces (there is only one "French" one, Quebec, btw) provincial nomination programs, you might find something that Canada en masse doesn't need that provides an opening. Saskatchewan (SNIP) is booming for employment right now, lots of warm bodies headed that direction at the moment.


Saskatchewan is booming, but the shortage is in certain areas only. Primarily in the trades & construction. 

I work in Scientific Management (on the List) and recently advertised jobs which were also "on the list". However, the sheer number of applicants who were either canadian or PR, meant I had no chance of getting an LMO for a foreign worker. So even if the position is on the list it's not a guarantee of getting an LMO.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

JGK said:


> I work in Scientific Management (on the List) and recently advertised jobs which were also "on the list". However, the sheer number of applicants who were either canadian or PR, meant I had no chance of getting an LMO for a foreign worker. So even if the position is on the list it's not a guarantee of getting an LMO.


If a job is on "the List" you don't need a LMO.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> If a job is on "the List" you don't need a LMO.


True, you dont need an LMO if you already have PR

However, the majority of non-canadians applying for the vacancies I had did not have PR and needed a LMO/TWP in order to start (a 5 - 6 month wait) work. 

No employer advertising a current vacancy is realistically going to wait the almost 2 years for a PR to come through if they're already overloaded with applicants.

In the current economic climate if we have a vacancy we need to fill it in very short order.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

JGK said:


> True, you dont need an LMO if you already have PR
> 
> However, the majority of non-canadians applying for the vacancies I had did not have PR and needed a LMO/TWP in order to start (a 5 - 6 month wait) work.
> 
> ...


With a job offer for a position on "the List," PR processing is fast tracked, takes marginally longer than a LMO.


----------



## mariakc2013 (Feb 6, 2013)

Geordielad.2012 said:


> Anthony here can anyone help
> 
> We have been trying since 2008 to move to Canada, basically any Province except the French provinces as we are British Citizen and do not speak French.
> 
> ...



Hi Anthony,

Me and my partner are in the same dilema :-( I am eligiable for the experience canada program but he is over 30 so can't apply. He has worked in the same job for ten years as a Data Entry Keyer which isn't a skilled job. Its frustrating because you need a visa to apply but to get a work permit you need a job offer! 

Have you had any luck yet?

Maria


----------

